# Notebook WLAN-Antenne - Frage



## fadade (28. November 2010)

Moin, ich mal wieder  =/

bin gerade dabei unser Heim-WLAN auf 5GHz umzurüsten und da hab ich jetzt mal ne frage zur integrierten WLAN-Karte des Notebooks (ASUS X52JR).

Des Notebook besitzt eine kleine integrierte WLAN-Karte, die auf einem MiniPCIe angebracht ist. Dabei sind an ihr 2 von 2 möglichen Antennen angeschlossen, die irgendwo ins Gehäuse verlaufen.

Nun wollte ich folgende Karte einbauen:
Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe Half Mini Card (533AN_HMW) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

sehe aber, dass sie *drei* Antennenanschlüsse hat.

Muss ich die alle mit antennen besetzen, damit WLAN überhaupt funktioniert oder reichen auch 2 von 3 Antennen?

Wenn ich eine weitere brauche, wo bekomme ich solche Antennen her? Im preisvergleich finden sich ja nur solche für normale PC-WLAN-Antennen-Stöpsel-Anschlüsse 

-->


----------



## jumperm (28. November 2010)

Meines Wissens könntest du sogar nur eine Anschließen. Unter IEEE 802.11n im Kapitel "Spatial Streams" stehen die Bruttodatenraten mit 1,2,3,4 Antennen.


----------



## fadade (28. November 2010)

jumperm schrieb:


> Meines Wissens könntest du sogar nur eine Anschließen. Unter IEEE 802.11n im Kapitel "Spatial Streams" stehen die Bruttodatenraten mit 1,2,3,4 Antennen.



Jo danke für den Link,  gleich ma durchgelesen 

Allerdings hab ich jetzt doch noch eine Mini PCIe -Karte gefunden, die etwa den gleichen Preis hat und nur 2 Antennenanschlüsse besitzt.

Vorteil:
- ich kann alle vorhandenen Antennen anschließen und bin auf der sicheren Seite, wegen antennenanzahl
- alle Artikel sind beim gleich Shop bestellt

Nachteil:
- laut Artikel hab ich mir nun die Aufrüstoptionen/Bandbreitenperformance beschnitten


----------



## Hatuja (28. November 2010)

Du kannst auf jeden Fall jede Mini-PCIe WLan Karte einbauen. (Sofern sie von den Dimensionen passt.)
Ob und wie viele Antennen du ansteckst, ist dabei völlig egal. Nur je mehr Antennen, je besser/stabiler der Empfang!
Eine Antenne nachrüsten kann man bei Notebooks nicht, zumindest nicht so einfach.


----------



## jumperm (29. November 2010)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Du kannst auf jeden Fall jede Mini-PCIe WLan Karte einbauen. (Sofern sie von den Dimensionen passt.)
> Ob und wie viele Antennen du ansteckst, ist dabei völlig egal. Nur je mehr Antennen, je besser/stabiler der Empfang!
> Eine Antenne nachrüsten kann man bei Notebooks nicht, zumindest nicht so einfach.



Im endeffekt ist der Mini PCIe schacht ja auch dafür gedacht, gegebenenfalls eine andere Karte gesteckt zu bekommen. Wie bei den Festplatten in NBs sind nur die Maße das beschränkende Medium.
Vieleicht kann man auch noch eine Antenne nachrüsten. Irgentwo wird schon ein wenig Platz für ne kleine Antenne im Geäuse sein. Muss ja nicht optimal verlegt sein, würde aber einen schritt näher an die 600Mbit gehen.


----------

